# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadalquivir >  Los embalses de la cabecera comienzan a desembalsar.

## juanlo

Tarde o temprano tiene que pasar, aunque esperemos que solo haya sido hoy.
http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenc...24.04.2009.pdf

----------

